# Employing Someone for the first time



## pleba (8 Nov 2008)

Hi,

I'm about to employ someone for the first time and wondered what the best way to go about it was.

I'll be offering the person about 35 hours per week on slightly above minimum wage.

Do I need to offer the person a full time job, or is there a more suitable way to go about this?

Also what information do I need from them to process the employment and is there anything I need to provide them before or during employment? (besides a pay slip of course!)

I've been searching for information online but havent found anything relevant yet.

Thanks


----------



## papervalue (8 Nov 2008)

*Re: Employing Someone fopr the first time*



pleba said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to employ someone for the first time and wondered what the best way to go about it was.
> 
> ...


 
I assume you are a soletrader. Firstly file Tr1 to register as employer.

Them file form 12a for employee- You should receive a tax deduction card for employee.

Once a year you have to file a p35 form around feb each year and give employee P60.

You are responsible for deducting any tax and prsi from employee and paying it over to the revenue with employer prsi. 

You might be better off paying it over to revnue monthly as it could be easy enough to fall behind.

good luck


----------



## pleba (8 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the reply.
Its actually a limited company and I did fill in a Tr2 registering for VAT but cant remember whether or not I registered as an employer also


----------



## papervalue (9 Nov 2008)

pleba said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Its actually a limited company and I did fill in a Tr2 registering for VAT but cant remember whether or not I registered as an employer also


.


if not registered send in a new tr2 just for paye/prsi. make sure you are also registered for corporation tax.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Nov 2008)

Presumably best to employ in a temporary position with a view to permanent depending on performance/suitability.


----------



## Domo (10 Nov 2008)

Don't forget the legal requirements for an employee - need to give contract of employment setting out terms and conditions.

I would reccommend that you have a chat with a HR person, so that you comply with all Employment Law requirements - not just tax requirements.


----------



## Complainer (15 Nov 2008)

Sue Ellen said:


> Presumably best to employ in a temporary position with a view to permanent depending on performance/suitability.


Isn't that what probation periods are for, rather than restricting the nature of the contract. If you're only offering a temp contract, you will only attract people looking for a short-term gig. This may impact their commitment to the role.


----------

